# Edema in a goat???



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What can cause edema in a goat?

I am attaching a better pic of the Nubian that I just brought home. She has edema under her front legs, a little in her tummy, and a little in her udder. No temp, eating, drinking, running, playing. Eating perfect along with baking soda and minerals. No excessive water drinking. 5 years old previous kidder - has not taken on the last 2 breedings.

Any ideas?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she looks to just be over weight. An overweight goat has a hard time settling when bred, that could be her problem.

I would put her on a strict diet to see if the weight goes down. 

Even limit her hay intake and no grain what so ever


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree Allison, her fore legs look to be slender between the hoof and knee, but she does seem to have the "fat girl" cape going as well as the "poochy" under belly....which could be the reason she didn't settle and just as Stacey said...no grain but minerals always and limit her hay...looks like you have plenty of browse so her walking for her food is a good thing...and I'd wait to have her bred til she trims down a bit, if she would settle with your Boer her being overweight would cause her problems with delivery. She is definately a pretty girl with all those spots.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all so much! I don't give any grain at all to anyone (slap my hand for you - LOL!) except the milker will be getting some. I only grain a bit in winter. I feed an alfalfa / grass mix hay. There is very little browse here compared to where she came from - and I only feed twice a day. There is water and minerals/baking soda always available. 

I will try her diet and see what happens! Thanks Stacey and Liz - oh and Stacey - I am going to try and mail your tubes tommorrow - I have been on vacation for the past week


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH thanks --- but i am in no hurry so don't worry. 


Oh and about the grain............as long as they aren't looking thin then you are doing just fine. Grain really isn't always necessary unless you are trying to get large amounts of milk and the doe is being drained


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Allison, when you feel that tissue is it kinda firm? Or is it really loose and "sloppy"? That's odd looking for it to be fat?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

It is soft, squishy, and mobile. Not a sq pocket or anything like a tumor. Not firm or hard. Not warm. Not sore.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison, this is just for comparison....my mom had a 5 year old Boer/Nubian given to her with the does 5 month old doe kid....both are looking the same way as your doe, the previous owners did what they felt was right by them...they had browse and poor quality hay but were grained up too well....these were very new "goat people" that spoiled them but just didn't have the time to properly care for them. The older doe is fat and has the same type of cape going as well as the under belly flab..it actually extends from the front shoulders down between the front legs to her "really terrible udder"....after a month of no grain but freechoice minerals and pasture..mixed grass hay 1x a day they are looking thinner but the big doe still has the "stretched" skin hanging. If at all you think your doe has more than a weight issue going, I would check with a vet to be sure, I have seen an Alpine doe with edema 2 weeks before she delivered and it was more in the front legs than the chest area, her legs were tight and swelled 3x bigger than normal.
Hope the girl does well for you, she definately has a pretty pattern and her black face is just way too sweet.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I wasnt just looking at the bulge but her overall look. ANd to me she looks fat. 

Feel her tail, is it fat and squishy? if so she is overweight.

Dairy goats who are not producing or pregnant can easily put on the pounds.

Sweet Pea came to me a little over weight as she hadn't been bred till I got her at over a year and a half.


----------

